# Plan to do/ go to do s.th.



## Marcelinho95

Hey guys,

as my first post i have question about verb endings, the plan to do s.th. (-(으)-려고 하다) and the go to do s.th. (-(으)-러 place-에 가다) -ending to be exact.

Since I'm studying on my own and don't have a native korean speaker to ask and can't really trust on goolge translate, I'm hoping to find an answer here. 

So, now for my question:

Which patterns do these two endings follow concerning the regular and irregular verbs that end with ㅅ,ㄹ,ㅂ,ㄷ,르 or ㅎ. For example 놀다,살다,굽다, 돕다, 묻다, 밀다, etc.

I hope this is not to hard to answer. 

Thank You 



PS: I started learning Korean as my fourth language about two month ago ;-)


----------



## kenjoluma

놀려고
살려고
구우려고 (sorry, 굽다(to bake) is an irregular verb)
도우려고 (this one as well)
물으려고 (this one, too  )
밀려고 

놀러
살러
구우러
도우러
물으러
밀러


----------



## Marcelinho95

Thank you very much 

This helped me quite a lot xD


----------

